# Memory leaks e bruschi blocchi del sistema

## mrl4n

Ultimamente mi capita spesso che mentre sto utilizzando il pc ad un tratto tutto si "inchiodi" costringendomi a spegnere e riaccendere (nemmeno il reset funziona) per ripristinare il tutto.

Sono andato a curiosare nei log e tra i messaggi del kernel ho notato diverse volte messaggi del tipo

```
2010-03-16 22:05:49   kmemleak   12 new suspected memory leaks (see /sys/kernel/debug/kmemleak)
```

 dove in kmemleak vedo 

```
unreferenced object 0xf5153e40 (size 96):

  comm "swapper", pid 1, jiffies 4294678368

  backtrace:

    [<c11603f6>] create_object+0x1da/0x366

    [<c116077a>] kmemleak_alloc+0x6b/0xb9

    [<c115959e>] __kmalloc+0x2b1/0x2fe

    [<c149bfb4>] acpi_processor_register_performance+0x5d4/0x887

    [<c101df2d>] acpi_cpufreq_cpu_init+0x1b7/0x969

    [<c1773bba>] cpufreq_add_dev+0x3ad/0xcfc

    [<c1518568>] sysdev_driver_register+0x1ac/0x25d

    [<c1771faf>] cpufreq_register_driver+0x143/0x2ed

    [<c1e0fa9f>] acpi_cpufreq_init+0x190/0x1cc

    [<c100119f>] do_one_initcall+0x84/0x23f

    [<c1e0066f>] kernel_init+0x2c8/0x397

    [<c1005187>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

    [<ffffffff>] 0xffffffff

unreferenced object 0xec1a2400 (size 1024):

  comm "ksystemlog", pid 3522, jiffies 27387

  backtrace:

    [<c11603f6>] create_object+0x1da/0x366

    [<c116077a>] kmemleak_alloc+0x6b/0xb9

    [<c115959e>] __kmalloc+0x2b1/0x2fe

    [<c140a800>] tty_buffer_request_room+0x12a/0x20f

    [<c140ab55>] tty_insert_flip_string+0x35/0x126

    [<c140c08d>] pty_write+0x52/0xa5

    [<c1403807>] n_tty_write+0x51d/0x670

    [<c13fed75>] tty_write+0x282/0x388

    [<c1164f64>] vfs_write+0xfe/0x1a8

    [<c1165154>] sys_write+0x65/0xc2

    [<c1004630>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

    [<ffffffff>] 0xffffffff

```

.

Ora girovagando su google ho  preso qualche informazione; nulla che però mi è chiaro e utile per capire il mio problema e soprattutto adottare una soluzione efficace.

Qualcuno riesce ad illuminarmi?

Esiste un nesso tra questi messaggi e i blocchi?

----------

## bandreabis

Che kernel usi?

Per esempio io, con gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10 mi si bloccava come a te.

Quindi sono rimasto per un po' con 2.6.30-r8 che (con il medesimo .config - riprocessato con make oldconfig) non dava problemi.

Oggi sono con la versione 2.6.33.

Non ho mica capito il perchè.

----------

## mrl4n

...2.6.31-r10...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

